# anyone play drums?



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

how to polish your cymbals!


----------



## Frankay (Jul 25, 2012)

Just watched this, being an avid drummer, this is a really bad idea in my opinion, certain cymbals are purposely left unpolished to give the cymbal more character and different nuances, polished cymbals sound much brighter were as unpolished are much darker, so you shouldn't really do that, but its just my opinion.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a Cymbal Doctor PRO Touring Kit and the stuff is awesome.

Couldn't believe how quick it was to turn my dull top hi hat into brand new, and how dirty it had gradually become without me noticing. It works just like it says it does.

I wouldn't polish a darker cymbal that had been made that way, the point is to get originally highly polished cymbals back to the fast, sharp response they had when new. I would presume people would want the sound from their cymbal it had when it was tried out in the shop ?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Cymbal Doctor announces new distributor arm in the U.K!

After months of preparation and due diligence Cymbal Doctor is proud to announce the arrival of our newest distribution arm in the United Kingdom. All of our product line to be sold in Great Britain and parts of Europe by "Morethanpolish.com". Mark Wibberley, who heads up the operation is a seasoned drummer himself and understands the rigors of deep cleaning for his own cymbals. He'll have plenty of inventory and more importantly, ship at a more competitive price than having to do so from here in the United States.

Look for special promotions and seminars to be held by Mark. A big part of our success is our ability to educate the consumer and professional drummer and techs by showing how our products can be used quickly and safely for the award winning superior finish that is The Cymbal Doctor trademark!

Go to http://www.morethanpolish.com/cymbal-doctor.asp to see a total listing of all of our famous products for cymbal restoration and maintenance. At this site you will also find telephone numbers and all contact information to find quick delivery of product in your area.

Welcome aboard!

Lawrence M. Jaworske
President/Founder
www.cymbaldr.com
(941) 713-8443

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/The-Cymbal-Doctor/165020916870032


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking for a kit ATM, have got an Alesis dm6 digi kit to practise at home with but it's not the same as an acoustic kit.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm in the opposite position - don't play as much as I'd like as my kit is on the mezzanine at work so by the time the phones have stopped ringing I need to go home for food.

So a quieter, electronic kit at home would be great.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

RaceGlazer said:


> I'm in the opposite position - don't play as much as I'd like as my kit is on the mezzanine at work so by the time the phones have stopped ringing I need to go home for food.
> 
> So a quieter, electronic kit at home would be great.


What kit do you have?

Yes the bonus is you can control volume levels but the feel isn't the same for me personally and the sound reproduction on the cymbals isn't great tbh,
my mate that I jam with has a Yamaha digi kit which is good but the trigger pads are harder to play than my quite flexible Alesis triggers, I had an acoustic kit years back but had to sell it when the nippers came along, really looking forward to getting one again.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Been playing for a few years and I am on my second Roland electronic kit. After trying more than a few for my personal tastes it just couldnt be beaten.

Roland TD9 KX2 - module is fantastic -upgradable, versatile and would suit a beginner as much as it does a seasoned tubthumper.
Cant say I miss the acoustic too much

My Brother in law does a lot of gigging and swears by his 70's Slingerland an old Gretsch and he is forever buying drums...lost count of how many different snares and cymbals he has aquired to achieve that "complete" kit....cant get him off the Roland though whenever he gets the chance.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Had a go on some Roland gear in the shop and there stuff is spot on but out of my price range at the time so settled for the Alesis which is still a good piece of kit but quite basic and definatly not a touch on Roland digi kits for sound reproduction and feel imo but you still can't beat an acoustic kit ( that's what my ears tell me anyway lol).


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm running an old Pearl kit with various bits of hardware and cymbals I've picked up over the years, mostly Paiste. I used to work at Percussion Plus have a few of theirs too seeing as they were free.

Most recent acquisition was a Ludwig snare stand, boy are those things made to last !

Here's one I did earlier:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

I used to play the drums in school. Had a bang going for 5 years but havent played since school so for atleast 6 months (17 years really) Would love to get a set again. But we are semi detached and my neighbours would hate me!!


Chris


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Get some, stick them in your unit for a bit of R&R and as a talking point


----------

